# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  zmywacz do paznokci w oku

## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja młodsza siostra bawiła się zmywaczem do paznokci i rzuciła mi nasączony wacik na oko, kilka kropel dostało mi się do środka. Strasznie piekło, przemyłam wodą, zakropliłam przegotowaną wodę, by lepiej wypłukać zmywacz. Nie mam zmian w widzeniu obrazu. Już mnie nie piecze, ale spojówka nadal jest zaczerwieniona i czuję się dziwnie...Mam bardziej suche oko, czasem jeszcze zaszczypie, ale nie wiem czy to bardziej zmywacz czy autosugestia. Zmywacz na szczęście był bez acetonu. Co mogę jeszcze zrobić?

----------


## Krzysztof

W takiej sytuacji pierwszą pomocą jest obfite przemywanie oka wodą, aby wypłukać zmywacz do paznokci. Spojówki są bardzo wrażliwe, dlatego zaczerwienienie może utrzymywać się kilka dni. Jeśli jest duże, oko boli, uczucie suchości utrzymuje się lub występują inne problemy, najlepiej zgłosić się do okulisty, jeśli nie, należy odczekać parę dni, aż się zagoi. Pozdrawiam

----------


## SklepOptilus_pl

Dokładnie tak,poczekaj jakiś czas i obserwuj czy nie dzieje się nic co mogłoby niepokoić i czy nie pogarsza się jakość wiedzenia. Jeżeli nie to znaczy,że wszystko w porządku. A jeżeli tak to czym prędzej zgłoś się na wizytę u okulisty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wczoraj jak zmywałam paznokcie zmywaczem i lałam go na płatek kosmetyczny kropelka prysnęła mi do oka  :Frown:  niby przemyłam natryskiem z prysznica, zmuszałam do płaczu, robiłam okłady z wody, ale nie wiem czy dobrze wypłukałam, oko jest zaczerwienione, takie dziwne uczucie ból czuje nawet na policzku i czole tak jakby promieniowało poza tym swędzi i jest wysuszone, co robić?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy może mi wypłynąć? Tego najbardziej się obawiam

----------

